# Need suggestions for a name



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm getting a pup!
Female Rottweiler from the "F" litter.
need some suggestion for a name.
so far I have

Freyja ..... Nordic Goddess of love, beauty, & war.

Fenja .....giant slave girl that creates an army & overthrows the king.nordic.

Faja ...... Austin Powers "father". Goldmember reference. :smile:

Falla ..... sounds kinda cool. 

any other ones?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Fanta (short for Fantastic)


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Anne Vaini said:


> Fanta (short for Fantastic)


I thought of that one too but then I started singing the Fanta song from the commercial & couldn't get it out of my head. lol "wanta fanta dontcha wanta wanta fanta" lol


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Farinha, Frenzy, Fenja, Fari, Falka, Frigga (the 2 gs are pronounced as "k" and short "i"), Fahra

Looked them up under the German dogs name list.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Fanta, Farinha, Fallada, Frenzy, Freja, Fenja, Fari, Falka


thanks. I like Falka. adding that one to the list.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Fizzle out, failure, flop, flashinthepan, ****ingdog, fido, ****whatsthepoint.

THose are all good names for whatever it is that they call Rotts anymore. :-D


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

Check out the ADRK site under Extras they have a list of names alphabetically listed.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I was going to name my next female either Prefiera or Fiera for short. Had a couple other ideas, but that was a front runner. :-$


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Fizzle out, failure, flop, flashinthepan, ****ingdog, fido, ****whatsthepoint.
> 
> THose are all good names for whatever it is that they call Rotts anymore. :-D


sweet FIT. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

I like Fiera.

We had Freya, Fina, Fiona and Florence (don't ask) in our F litter.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How about FANG ?? I wish you luck with the new pup. WHere are you getting her from ??


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> How about FANG ?? I wish you luck with the new pup. WHere are you getting her from ??


thx heres the link to the pups pedigree. I'm buying her from Alpha Hause rotts here in Az.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/rottweiler/breeding.result?fadir=939505&modir=939501


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

We have a Fanta and used to have a Fenjia & Feebe. I know a Frosty.

I personally like Faux-pah.


----------



## Summer Voth (Jan 20, 2008)

Fenix...(pronounced--- phoenix)


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Fifi......


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My friend Kathy didn't like that I named my dog Soda, so she calls her Fresca. I guess that is that grapefruit shit in a can.


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

Flare for fire .


----------

